# Needed Advice!



## FamilyLOV

I am a healthy non smoker 25 year old. My cycles vary from 30-31 days. I haven't missed a period since I first starting getting them! My partner and I are trying to concieve our first, this is our first month trying. My last period date was 12-30-18 / 1-6-19. I am currently 13 days late on my period and 21 DPO, CD 44. I have a feeling of when I ovulated (1-21-19) and Implanted (2-2-19) I'm very new to this though. Give me your thoughts on my chart below! I have tested on 10 DPO and got a negative. Since 5-6 DPO, I have noticed a lot of white/clear discharge and it hasn't let up since. Barely sore boobs. No AF cramps. Help me out.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

